# taking the Scott plunge



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

In an unforeseen turn of events, our team will be switching sponsorship from Cannondale to Scott next year. I know the Cannondale reputation, but I've still never been a huge fan. I am beyond stoked, however, to have Scott as a sponsor. 

This week I will be pre-ordering the new Scott Addict Premium Disc. I have owned a carbon Diverge 1x since last October, and I have loved the advantage which hydraulic discs have afforded me, but I have always thought, "If only this bike were several pounds lighter and as responsive as my road bike." 

I thought about many of the other models, but this seems like the best everyday driver possible. 

I had even contemplated a Solace for awhile. For anyone who owns the Solace, do you use it as your everyday ride? What have been your impressions?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

The Human G-Nome said:


> In an unforeseen turn of events, our team will be switching sponsorship from Cannondale to Scott next year. I know the Cannondale reputation, but I've still never been a huge fan. I am beyond stoked, however, to have Scott as a sponsor.
> 
> This week I will be pre-ordering the new Scott Addict Premium Disc. I have owned a carbon Diverge 1x since last October, and I have loved the advantage which hydraulic discs have afforded me, but I have always thought, "If only this bike were several pounds lighter and as responsive as my road bike."
> 
> ...


Everyday ride since 2014. Love the bike, even got my wife a Solace women's. Mine is a Solace 10 with Dura ace mechanical with the syncros carbon clincher wheelset. i would just love the new Di disc version, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. My other favorite Scott is the new Foil.

In a nutshell its the most comfortable and responsive bike I've been on, but my experience with other bikes is pretty limited having only owned a couple of Felts and a Scott Speedster over the past 10 years.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Dray3573 said:


> Everyday ride since 2014. Love the bike, even got my wife a Solace women's. Mine is a Solace 10 with Dura ace mechanical with the syncros carbon clincher wheelset. i would just love the new Di disc version, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. My other favorite Scott is the new Foil.
> 
> In a nutshell its the most comfortable and responsive bike I've been on, but my experience with other bikes is pretty limited having only owned a couple of Felts and a Scott Speedster over the past 10 years.


Man, can't wait! ...but I'll have to. The model I want won't be available until March.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I ride a 2015 Solace as my primary ride. I commute on it unless the weather is such that I want to keep it from getting too mucked up. It is a Solace 30 frameset that I replaced the entire groupset on with an Di2 Ultegra from PBK for 1/2 off. As I got the bike for $1500 and the groupset for $1050, I wound up with a premium bike for a great price. And, as I have no interest in going to discs, I actually got the bike I wanted. 

Great bike. I will point out that you may want to be careful about how you set it up, since the nominal configuration is quite upright. I ride my other bike with all the spacers and the stem up, but on the Solace that feels something like a comfort bike. I don't slam it down all the way, but close. (I'm 53 by the way, so slamming the stem isn't happening.)


----------

